# Strange charging issue



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Strange thing started last night. My phone will only charge after unplugging and rebooting. Then if I disconnect the USB and plug it in again it won't charge until I reboot.

No idea what caused this. I left my phone fast charging to my laptop most of the the day yesterday but I have done that before. Multiple chargers, full wipes and multiple ROMs and still no change. I guess my next step is a full phone reset but I'm extremely lazy and don't want to.

Hoping that someone has experienced a similar issue and has a fix. Really hope my USB isn't going bad.: (


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

I had a similar problem, would not charge AC would have to unplug plug to get it to work. Then it started to say it was charging even when I was not plugged in... Wiped rewipped flashed different kernels. Then brought it back to completely stock locked still has the problem. I believe it is a hardware issue. Ended up getting it replaced under warranty

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

LakeDubVt said:


> I had a similar problem, would not charge AC would have to unplug plug to get it to work. Then it started to say it was charging even when I was not plugged in... Wiped rewipped flashed different kernels. Then brought it back to completely stock locked still has the problem. I believe it is a hardware issue. Ended up getting it replaced under warranty
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's what I'm afraid of. Going back stock today in preparation of having to send it in for replacement: (

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I know you know your stuff, Nate, but have you tried disabling USB fast charge, rebooting, and then maybe a different charger?

I think that fast charge messes with stuff. My opinion of course.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I know you know your stuff, Nate, but have you tried disabling USB fast charge, rebooting, and then maybe a different charger?
> 
> I think that fast charge messes with stuff. My opinion of course.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I have tried everything short of a full system reset. Not very hopeful that it will fix it. I think a long day of fast charging borked my usb

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Disconnect the phone from the USB cable and remove the battery. Let it sit for awhile, then put the battery back in. Plug in it and see if it's charging properly.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Also, some people suspect that it may be a kernel bug. Have you updated to a new kernel lately?


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Also, try another charger. Some people have reported that this issue can crop up if the charger went bad. Also, try a different cable.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

trparky said:


> Also, try another charger. Some people have reported that this issue can crop up if the charger went bad. Also, try a different cable.


Lol see the OP. I have tried all that already


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like it's time for a brand new used Nexus lol.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Sounds like it's time for a brand new used Nexus lol.


Yeah, got scared for a second there. I couldnt get my computer to see the gnex so I can return to stock. Finally after messing around unplugging and rebooting, it connected. I'm fairly sure my USB is dying. Need to get stock ASAP


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Yeah, got scared for a second there. I couldnt get my computer to see the gnex so I can return to stock. Finally after messing around unplugging and rebooting, it connected. I'm fairly sure my USB is dying. Need to get stock ASAP


Yeah probably a good idea before you can't use the USB anymore.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, back to stock and a locked bootloader. Guess I will call VZW Monday morning to get a refurb.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> I know you know your stuff, Nate, but have you tried disabling USB fast charge, rebooting, and then maybe a different charger?
> 
> I think that fast charge messes with stuff. My opinion of course.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's what I was gonna say, I battery swap so I've never messed with the fast charge but I wonder if other people with it have experienced similar problems

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Yeah, got scared for a second there. I couldnt get my computer to see the gnex so I can return to stock. Finally after messing around unplugging and rebooting, it connected. I'm fairly sure my USB is dying. Need to get stock ASAP


And you know, I've had that problem too. Its weird its like if I go close to a month without using adb then it won't recognize my phone. But by the time I go to mess with my drivers it says its up to date and is recognizing my phone. Happened to me a couple days ago when I went stock.

Edit: sorry i double post all the time, i know. I need to start reading threads all the way through before i reply lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## okie_k (Jun 11, 2011)

I am having similar problems too. Probably the fast charge stuff.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

Is this possibly a sign that fast charge is damaging phones? Almost kinda like that secure element error that people were getting with Google wallet back in the beginning where they had to get their phone replaced to fix it. It seems like the other posts here of people having this issue have all used fast charging. Just a thought 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## durandgir (Aug 11, 2011)

sabbotage said:


> Is this possibly a sign that fast charge is damaging phones? Almost kinda like that secure element error that people were getting with Google wallet back in the beginning where they had to get their phone replaced to fix it. It seems like the other posts here of people having this issue have all used fast charging. Just a thought
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I have been hesitant to even try fast charge, it just does not seem like a good idea too me, I believe there is a reason why phones charge slower off of a laptop battery.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

sabbotage said:


> Is this possibly a sign that fast charge is damaging phones? Almost kinda like that secure element error that people were getting with Google wallet back in the beginning where they had to get their phone replaced to fix it. It seems like the other posts here of people having this issue have all used fast charging. Just a thought
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Honestly I have no idea. But I will not use FC on my replacement device. Not worth the risk IMO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

I finally used fast charge on liquid and low and behold I started having the same problems op described. On top of that my volume rocker went out. I'll never use it again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cad3n (Apr 3, 2012)

I had a similar problem with the fast charge enable. When i did it, and took it off the charger, it would say its still charging even when I unplugged it. Then when I reboot, the battery would jump all over the place. Haven't used it since and everything seems to be normal now!  I wonder if fast charge do more harm than good?


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey Nate, is it possible it could be that 10 dollar Chinese battery you purchased? Lmao

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2mnydgs (Jun 26, 2011)

Similar thing happened to me. Plugged into wall. Had never used fast charge. 
Wet myself getting it back to stock. USB connection was ...iffy & meanwhile battery was dying. It did charge w/o overheating in my car.


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

When it happened to my Gnex wasn't using fast charge but had it charging with a car charger for 7hrs using maps and Google music. Here is an article that I found that documents the problem pretty well, he eventually solved his problem but don't think it will work for everyone. 
http://www.azertech.net/content/view/101/29/

Long story short if you are using anything to charge your phone besides the stock connection use it with moderation (not all day) this includes car chargers, computers, fastcharge, etc.

I learned the hard way but luckily received a new one under warranty ...
Sent from my Sony Tablet S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Hey Nate, is it possible it could be that 10 dollar Chinese battery you purchased? Lmao
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No haven't been using that battery the last week or so.


----------



## usn.mustanger (Jul 20, 2011)

LakeDubVt said:


> When it happened to my Gnex wasn't using fast charge but had it charging with a car charger for 7hrs using maps and Google music. Here is an article that I found that documents the problem pretty well, he eventually solved his problem but don't think it will work for everyone.
> http://www.azertech.net/content/view/101/29/
> 
> Long story short if you are using anything to charge your phone besides the stock connection use it with moderation (not all day) this includes car chargers, computers, fastcharge, etc.
> ...


I've driven over 3300 miles in the last two weeks (west coast to east coast with family visits) with the phone connected to a car charger that provides more current than the stock charger, with gps/4G/navigation/pandora/etc. all enabled/running, sometimes for 10-12 hours at a time for the longer legs of my trip, and I've yet to have a problem. So I'm not convinced it has anything to do with what charger is used. I think that the use chipset, like other hardware components on this phone, is subpar, and is causing Nate's issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

im having this issue also -- after a 6 hour road trip yesterday, i had it plugged in and using nav/maps. it wasn't using maps the whole 6 hours though... and it wasnt at 100% at all during this period. now i can't get any wall charger to work :\


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I got my replacement in today. Needless to say I'm gonna be careful how long I leave this thing on the charger :\


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Well I got my replacement in today. Needless to say I'm gonna be careful how long I leave this thing on the charger :


This is bs. It shouldn't freaking matter how long we leave it in the charger. It should be able to handle a charge for extended use. That's a product flaw in the charging system, not user error. If I need to use my GPS, pandora, and charge it, I should be able to.

I'm going to go back to stock rom soon and refurb it.

But what doesn't make sense is that the car charger works fine without any issues. It's the wall and usb charger that doesn't work properly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrphillips10 (Jun 11, 2011)

So what does everyone think hardware or software here? I bought my Nexus very close to brand new from Swappa. Everything was fine for about two weeks. Now I am having the occasional charging issue. I am running gummy right now with IMO's newest kernel. Just wondering is it something in 4.0.4? I am able to charge to 100% when the phone is shut down with no problem. I notice when I get up to 90-95% is where it starts to discharge while plugged in. I don't want to get a refurb







My phone is in excellent condition and has a screen protector.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

jrphillips10 said:


> So what does everyone think hardware or software here? I bought my Nexus very close to brand new from Swappa. Everything was fine for about two weeks. Now I am having the occasional charging issue. I am running gummy right now with IMO's newest kernel. Just wondering is it something in 4.0.4? I am able to charge to 100% when the phone is shut down with no problem. I notice when I get up to 90-95% is where it starts to discharge while plugged in. I don't want to get a refurb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My charging issue was not software.

Getting in the 90's and not charging is a safety measure to prevent the phone from over charging and it also extends the life of the battery. Although I have never seen it do this at 90%


----------



## jrphillips10 (Jun 11, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> My charging issue was not software.
> 
> Getting in the 90's and not charging is a safety measure to prevent the phone from over charging and it also extends the life of the battery. Although I have never seen it do this at 90%


Alright I'm just gonna keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't get worse. Want to make sure I can get back to stock. Charged up no problem tonight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sixfootsix (Nov 12, 2011)

Welp, same thing is happening to me. Only accepts a charge on certain USB cables and once it's unplugged, it won't charge when it's plugged back in. Might be worth mentioning that I started using charging over USB with this cable about a month ago:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VYBCAY/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

In the car, I've been using this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00622AG6S/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

The charge ports on Gnex are junk. I opted to replace my charge port board for ~$30 myself. Easy to do and cheaper than deductible on insurance. Mine was just all around having odd charge issues such as you describe.

Edit: Also if you look inside charge port from bottom of phone you can see that little prong thing sticking in there. From my experiments if it gets bent any at all up or down it causes these issues. With battery out of phone you can very CAREFULLY bend it up/down with a razor(anything thin/flat that won't break off inside) to re-center & have temporary success.

Edit edit: if you replace charge port board be 100% positive you order ccorrect GSM or LTE board. They are DIFFERENT in each model. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goofball (Aug 26, 2012)

blaine07 said:


> The charge ports on Gnex are junk. I opted to replace my charge port board for ~$30 myself. Easy to do and cheaper than deductible on insurance. Mine was just all around having odd charge issues such as you describe.
> 
> Edit: Also if you look inside charge port from bottom of phone you can see that little prong thing sticking in there. From my experiments if it gets bent any at all up or down it causes these issues. With battery out of phone you can very CAREFULLY bend it up/down with a razor(anything thin/flat that won't break off inside) to re-center & have temporary success.
> 
> ...


Just curious where you ordered the replacement part from and is it OEM or aftermarket? Did it come with the water damage indicator sticker on it?

I'd like to know for future reference in the case that I need to make repairs myself. These phones are way easy to get in as long as you have the right size screwdriver and a thin card or set of guitar picks.


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Goofball said:


> Just curious where you ordered the replacement part from and is it OEM or aftermarket? Did it come with the water damage indicator sticker on it?
> 
> I'd like to know for future reference in the case that I need to make repairs myself. These phones are way easy to get in as long as you have the right size screwdriver and a thin card or set of guitar picks.


Ordered part from http://cellphone-repair-shop.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-lte-micro-usb-charge-port-pcb-board/

Yes & yes on OEM & water damage sticker. Yea, was easy to install and way cheaper/easier than insurance or losing all my data. 

If you have any other questions, let me know!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Depending on what ROM/kernel you are running it could be either the power libs. There have been issues with corruption and faulty logic strings that caused intermittent charging issues such as these.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow. I'm sitting here reading through the thread thinking "damn I thought Nate already went through this"

Stupid me waited till I'm halfway through the thread before I see its an old thread revisited.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

lilfleck said:


> This is bs. It shouldn't freaking matter how long we leave it in the charger. It should be able to handle a charge for extended use. That's a product flaw in the charging system, not user error. If I need to use my GPS, pandora, and charge it, I should be able to.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Except that fast charge is a custom kernel feature and is most likely a cause in this happening. I only use fast charge when I need a quick bump of juice. Other than that I agree it shouldn't matter how long its on the charger.

I haven't had this issue thankfully, I have had my battery reading mess up until a reboot. Sometimes my computer won't recognize my phone in fast charge, tries to install it as a new device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

PappaFloyd said:


> Except that fast charge is a custom kernel feature and is most likely a cause in this happening. I only use fast charge when I need a quick bump of juice. Other than that I agree it shouldn't matter how long its on the charger.
> 
> I haven't had this issue thankfully, I have had my battery reading mess up until a reboot. Sometimes my computer won't recognize my phone in fast charge, tries to install it as a new device.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


When you have fast charge enabled you can't connect through USB until you shut that feature off and reboot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

